# Driver for Gateway Laptop, Can't find.



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Laptop but I don't know which model. However I do have the serial number,

```
0030066652
```
. I type the serial number in the search at the Driver Downloads page, and it pops up a message about MPC. I know MPC went bankrupt and their site has no drivers for me to download. I don't even know what kind of laptop I have...

Can you please help me get drivers? Thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

It would be helpful to have the name of the laptop also?
examples: sony, HP, toshiba,..ect..


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Finally Found it,

It's a Gateway 450ROG

I have downloaded All the drivers i thought were neccessary

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=3501353

However, In my Device manager (XP)

In other devices, it says its missing Network Controller, Ethernet Controller, and PCI Modem

I have a working LAN Cable attached in it right now but there is no internet because I am missing drivers... Which ones?!

I've tried like 3 of them in the Networking section.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Chipset driver:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...pset driver, version 4.0.1001.0&uid=234668302

Note: The chipset driver should of been installed first, before any other drivers.

After installing chipset driver, reboot pc
install modem driver
reboot pc


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

I already installed that..lol

I just installed a Modem Driver and it Got rid of PCI Modem in the missing hardware.

Two left, Network Controller and Ethernet Controller

PS I installed the chipsets third.

Will that affect anything?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe not, try this then,

1. disconnect from online
2. unplug ethernet cable from pc
3. go into device manager, uninstall the network driver
4. run the chipset driver install again
5. reboot pc

upon reboot, it should install the controllers for the network ethernet driver
and also the driver automatically, since you have installed it already, it
will simply reinstall on its own.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to re-whipe my computer and try again.

thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you try what I suggested?


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

My friend just reminded me that I have the Drivers CD... dope!

I'll try that out.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well good for you!..glad to hear it.


----------

